# how do I add a size chart to my website.



## bwbland (Mar 4, 2010)

I need to put a shirt size drop down menu on my website, so the customer can pick the size they want. The problem is I don't know how. If you know what i am talking about please help. Oh and bye the way I am using Big Cartel for my store. thanks.


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

You can put a size chart in the image gallery of your products

You can put a link to a size chart in your product description area

Size Chart


----------



## bwbland (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks man that really helps.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I understood his question to be how to add a drop down size selection field on his product page.


----------



## bwbland (Mar 4, 2010)

I figured it out, but his comment helped.


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

splathead said:


> I understood his question to be how to add a drop down size selection field on his product page.


Ya I don't know how to do a drop down. If I did I would rather do it that way then the way I did it.


----------

